# Rage Xtreme 2.3"  ** Graphic Photos**



## pasinthrough (May 28, 2012)

On our recent bear hunt, we decided to field test the new Rage Xtreme 2.3" cut broadhead. All I can say is WOW! These heads preformed better than could be expected. Two bears shot and two recovered in short order. Both shots were pass through with my bear traveled less than 5 yards before crashing. That head broke a blade on a rock when it passed through and stuck in the ground. Frank's bear went just over 100 yards with a near 4" cut through the chest and pouring blood everywhere. I have included several graphic photos to illustrate the results we experienced. The bears had beautiful long, thick coats, due to the mild winter. I will continue to use these this fall and would anticipate like results in the whitetail woods.

I will be working on the video over the next few weeks and will post up when they are done.


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 28, 2012)

WOW! That's some hole! Congrats again guys.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 28, 2012)

Whoa, that's some serious broadhead business taking care of thick, tough, heavyweight big game for hunters.  Congrats on ya'lls good success.  

Is it safe to assume this was some popular Spring Canadian bear hunting ya'll are involve in???  If not, then where did ya'll go to show us some might fine accomplishments with new 2012 Rage broadheads? 

Thx for posting.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (May 28, 2012)

Yep that seals the deal i am ordering some today!


----------



## pasinthrough (May 28, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Whoa, that's some serious broadhead business taking care of thick, tough, heavyweight big game for hunters. Congrats on ya'lls good success.
> 
> Is it safe to assume this was some popular Spring Canadian bear hunting ya'll are involve in??? If not, then where did ya'll go to show us some might fine accomplishments with new 2012 Rage broadheads?
> 
> Thx for posting.


 

Yep, North Central Saskatchewan with Elaine Lake Outfitters. Reg Quaale is the guy we used. PM if you would like his contact info. No web site, he books by word of mouth.  I might have talked him into doing a web page though, who knows?

Here is the main thread with more photos: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=691661


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the update.  I had been trying to get back to your 1st bear hunt thread which was great to check out, too.  

Look forward to ya'lls next outdoor hunting adventure.


----------



## HAPPY DAD (May 28, 2012)

Man I almost bought some 2" titanium, but i think I am going to get these instead


----------



## countryboy27012 (May 28, 2012)

That looks impressive! I cant wait to see the video!


----------



## alligood729 (May 28, 2012)

Come on Derik, you know them things don't work all the time....what with opening in the quiver, opening in flight, won't penetrate except on perfect shots......

That's some serious blade work! Got the new chisel tips in the shop a few days ago, they look great, can't wait to try them!


----------



## tnbrute (May 28, 2012)

Who is selling them now? I have looked around and can not find any.


----------



## hound dog (May 28, 2012)

tnbrute said:


> Who is selling them now? I have looked around and can not find any.



Army navy in stockbridge just got some in last week.


----------



## bluemarlin (May 28, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 28, 2012)

Getting 2 pass through shots on 2 thick, dense, tough bears is more uncommon & is to be commended.


----------



## pasinthrough (May 28, 2012)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Getting 2 pass through shots on 2 thick, dense, tough bears is more uncommon & is to be commended.


 
Thanks.

Both shots ended up going in horizontal to the ribs, so a few were busted getting through.  It missed the off side shoulder though but tore up the off side leg.  The other shot was lower in the chest but still busted up the ribs real good.  Our set-ups are almost the same.  400 grain arrows at low 290's.


----------



## bamaboy (May 28, 2012)

Look at what they can do to a deer! Look at the right side of pic and you will see a rip/hole about the size of a baseball(actually it was a little bigger) and just think this was just a regular 2 blade RAGE. I am sold on them and will be using them until they fail or I get sold on something else but it has to be better.


----------



## onfhunter1 (May 28, 2012)

They are nice but the new nap killzone will put the rage to shame


----------



## bamaboy (May 28, 2012)

onfhunter1 said:


> They are nice but the new nap killzone will put the rage to shame



We shall see! You gonna be at RAC June 10th?


----------



## onfhunter1 (May 28, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> We shall see! You gonna be at RAC June 10th?



yes i will be there what time are you going to be there


----------



## lungbuster123 (May 28, 2012)

onfhunter1 said:


> They are nice but the new nap killzone will put the rage to shame



How many kills do you have with the new Killzone's?


----------



## bamaboy (May 29, 2012)

onfhunter1 said:


> yes i will be there what time are you going to be there



around 9am


----------



## toolmkr20 (May 29, 2012)

Now thats what I call a blood trail!!!


----------



## riskyb (May 31, 2012)

Man yall got good eyes i almost couldnt see the blood trail...lol


----------



## StikR (Jun 3, 2012)

what did the bears weigh?


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 4, 2012)

StikR said:


> what did the bears weigh?


 
205 to 260


----------



## Buckhunter30 (Apr 15, 2013)

Do you think a bowtech invasion at 60 lbs whith a Easton fmj at 412 gr will be ok whith the extreme on deer and bear I would like a pass through


----------



## countryboy27012 (Apr 16, 2013)

Buckhunter30 said:


> Do you think a bowtech invasion at 60 lbs whith a Easton fmj at 412 gr will be ok whith the extreme on deer and bear I would like a pass through


You shouldn't have a problem getting a pass through. I was getting them shooting only 55# w/ a 455 gr arrow.


----------



## 100hunter (Apr 17, 2013)

Derik thats crazy.  Nice bears.  Save me some bear meat.


----------



## BIGHORN26 (Apr 24, 2013)

X2 on the nap killzone! !


----------



## pasinthrough (Apr 24, 2013)

If we had used the NAP heads, then we couldn't have shown what the Xtreme did.

Oh, we also killed over a dozen whitetails this year with them with the same results.  No need to go anywhere else for our broadheads.  Contrary to the reports by a few guys, they work quite well for us, and have for going on 8 years now.

As long as they keep working, there is no reason to make a permanent change.


----------



## Frank-n-Tines (Apr 24, 2013)

Lots of good choices but I'll keep shooting my Rages too!


----------

